# diff between "software tester" and "ICT software test engineer"



## rohitsood10 (May 10, 2011)

Hi,
I have a ACS approval as "Software tester", but currently it's only available for state sponsorship in Victoria, unfortunately i don't have 7 bands each in IELTS.

Recently i came across another profile "ICT software test engineer" which is available in ACT and south australia for state sponsorship.

Can you please help me know what is the exact difference between "software tester" and "ICT software test engineer".

Can i apply again for ACS approval as "software test engineer"? or will ACS approve me again as "software tester"

need your opinion urgently.

thanks.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

rohitsood10 said:


> Hi,
> I have a ACS approval as "Software tester", but currently it's only available for state sponsorship in Victoria, unfortunately i don't have 7 bands each in IELTS.
> 
> Recently i came across another profile "ICT software test engineer" which is available in ACT and south australia for state sponsorship.
> ...


What I feel is you are trying to apply for 176 and need a SS for that. It is better to approach by researching about 'your kind of 'job availability in sponsoring state that just applying ACS again to secure SS from some state.
BTW, what I feel is mostly ACS may again assess you as s/w tester only as they have your profile assessed already.
The difference between 2 job codes are clearly given in the 'ACSSkillsAssessmentOccupationCodes_2011V4_tasksGSM_RGJuly2011.pdf' document. it is just you go thro them and choose the one which is the best fit for your work experience. only you can judge what job code you are fit for. that is how I choose between Network Analyst and Computer Network/Systems Engineer...
BTW, try to get 7 in IELTS and apply for Vic where I feel more jobs are there compared to other states


----------



## rohitsood10 (May 10, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> What I feel is you are trying to apply for 176 and need a SS for that. It is better to approach by researching about 'your kind of 'job availability in sponsoring state that just applying ACS again to secure SS from some state.
> BTW, what I feel is mostly ACS may again assess you as s/w tester only as they have your profile assessed already.
> The difference between 2 job codes are clearly given in the 'ACSSkillsAssessmentOccupationCodes_2011V4_tasksGSM_RGJuly2011.pdf' document. it is just you go thro them and choose the one which is the best fit for your work experience. only you can judge what job code you are fit for. that is how I choose between Network Analyst and Computer Network/Systems Engineer...
> BTW, try to get 7 in IELTS and apply for Vic where I feel more jobs are there compared to other states


Thanks alot dreamaus.

I have already gone through the pdf which you specified. the job description is same.
"software tester " 261314 and "ICT software test engineer" 263213.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

rohitsood10 said:


> Thanks alot dreamaus.
> 
> I have already gone through the pdf which you specified. the job description is same.
> "software tester " 261314 and "ICT software test engineer" 263213.


in that case go with the one that has been listed in state's skill list and not in flagged occupation list


----------



## Hyd2Aus (Nov 8, 2011)

rohitsood10 said:


> Hi,
> I have a ACS approval as "Software tester", but currently it's only available for state sponsorship in Victoria, unfortunately i don't have 7 bands each in IELTS.
> 
> Recently i came across another profile "ICT software test engineer" which is available in ACT and south australia for state sponsorship.
> ...


-------------------------------

Rohit, even I have same confusion with these 2 profiles. I also couldn't find any difference the job decriptions. Anyhow I also got ACS approval recently for Tester and currently, I can see only VIC SS available now. 
Whr did u take ur IELTS? Do u think u can make it to 7 in each band if u go for it again?
Thanks,
Sri


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

1. So one should go for Software Tester or ICT Systems Test Engineer?
2. Vic is better but high refusal rate. Is this true?

THanks.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Destination Journey said:


> 1. So one should go for Software Tester or ICT Systems Test Engineer?
> 2. Vic is better but high refusal rate. Is this true?
> 
> THanks.


both are very closely related occupation. If you are looking for Vic SS go for Software Tester as it is in their occ list else go for ICT sys test engineer.

Yes vic has high rejection rate but if you are docs are good enough to fetch you a SS don't worry about that. you will also get it.


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks DreamAus 

which occupation u r from?

Can u share ur instant messaging info plz?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Destination Journey said:


> Thanks DreamAus
> 
> which occupation u r from?
> 
> Can u share ur instant messaging info plz?


I am a network testing professional. My code is Computer Networks and Systems Engineer.
Just PM me will respond to you


----------



## JWanderer (Mar 8, 2010)

rohitsood10 said:


> Hi,
> I have a ACS approval as "Software tester", but currently it's only available for state sponsorship in Victoria, unfortunately i don't have 7 bands each in IELTS.
> 
> Recently i came across another profile "ICT software test engineer" which is available in ACT and south australia for state sponsorship.
> ...


Hi Rohit,

Both these occupations are closely related but in "ICT software test engineer" occupation, ACS requires that "They will also act as technical expert on the subject of testing processes and standards."

Some of the expected capabilities also differ in both occupations.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Did yiu get an approval on ict test eng, I did a mistak we fiked as a tester got approval. Now filling again as a test eng. 

My mara agent says he is going tobfike again but will mention that I earlier fiked as a tester and do have an approval. Please suggest if that would be a problem.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

JWanderer said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> Both these occupations are closely related but in "ICT software test engineer" occupation, ACS requires that "They will also act as technical expert on the subject of testing processes and standards."
> 
> Some of the expected capabilities also differ in both occupations.


true. ASRI database may also assist. Check the linkks below.

Software Tester - 261314


Software Engineer - 261313


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Can anyone answer my query


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

noobrex said:


> Did yiu get an approval on ict test eng, I did a mistak we fiked as a tester got approval. Now filling again as a test eng.
> 
> My mara agent says he is going tobfike again but will mention that I earlier fiked as a tester and do have an approval. Please suggest if that would be a problem.


what is fike/fiked - can I assume its typing error - your right little finger fails to hit L and hits K instead.

I do not know if it will be a problem, I just assume that ACS have a failry good system - and will likely pick up that you have 'fiked' before. Whether thats a problem - I am clueless. What is agent's reason for his intended action?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

tenten said:


> what is fike/fiked - can I assume its typing error - your right little finger fails to hit L and hits K instead.
> 
> I do not know if it will be a problem, I just assume that ACS have a failry good system - and will likely pick up that you have 'fiked' before. Whether thats a problem - I am clueless. What is agent's reason for his intended action?



Yes, i was tying quick on my phone. Sorry about that.

If my skills are equivalent to both, will ACS not consider it.

My agent says that we should not hide that I filed earlier as a Software tester (its been over an year). 

Am i screwed will the ACS again judge me as Software tester not as ICT test Engineer. Please do let me know I am very worried now.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

I am not sure as almost everything matches from my current profile as in ICT Test Eng and Software testing. I dont know why is he talking about hiding and all.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

noobrex said:


> I am not sure as almost everything matches from my current profile as in ICT Test Eng and Software testing. I dont know why is he talking about hiding and all.


Pls suggest if I should let my agent mention orevious successfull acs or not.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Can anyone pls respond.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> 1. So one should go for Software Tester or ICT Systems Test Engineer?
> 2. Vic is better but high refusal rate. Is this true?
> 
> THanks.


So, what was your result was is postivie for ICT System Test Engineer ? Please a friend of mine is thinking of the same. Please respond.


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

noobrex said:


> So, what was your result was is postivie for ICT System Test Engineer ? Please a friend of mine is thinking of the same. Please respond.


I went for Software Tester and its positive for me.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Has anyone gone for ICT system test eng and got a positive assesment.


----------

